
Colour Analysis Charts by Emily Noyes Vanderpoel (1902) - prismatic
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/color-analysis-charts-by-emily-noyes-vanderpoel-1902/
======
eschutte2
I really like this. As somebody who grew up on 80s computer games, this is
like pixel art from 1902.

